# Micro-Dosing



## MFB (Apr 10, 2020)

For those that are looking to tighten whatever screws may be a bit lose in their heads.

For about 3 years I found it cathartic and helpful to eat about 2 grams of mushies, go somewhere pretty, let things happen, pray, meditate, stare at trees, ect. This was more for general maintenance and happiness.

I was interested in seeing if Micro-dosing might help with the smaller day to day stuff. We all get into funks and dont feel like being productive and I wanted to see if mushrooms might remedy that. I have a hyperactive thyroid and get these huge hormone dumps that make me feel wonky. Let's get naturopathic.

For about 3 months last summer, about 3 days a week I would use my grinder, take whatever ground up mushrooms would stick to the tip of my index finger (so probably not even a tenth of a gram)
and put them in a shot glass with filled with lemon juice. (it helps me with the nausea that I get when I eat them)
I'd let it them sit for about an hour and then take the shot.
I would do 3 shots a day.

I most certainly had more energy, maybe a bit sharper, was quicker to laugh, more creative, things were brighter and more vivid, but without that whole on feeling of actually _tripping._
It was beneficial for me as it kept me productive and always wanting to do something instead of sitting around stewing in my own crazy.

I haven't eaten any psychodelics since last fall, as I think it's important to give your brain a chance to recalibrate. Ill also do self imposed stints of no weed for 1 or 2 weeks at a time every now and again.

Anyone else?

For anyone interested in a more intelligent version of how mushrooms can help us, or how they affect a lot of what we see around us; find some interviews or lectures by Paul Stamets. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Apr 10, 2020)

I spent the spring of 1977 at the Wharton School (where Trump got his BA) in Philly; didn't go back because being a homeless bum was more fun. My friend Bob had an amazing acid connect in NYC, and we did many runs from Philly to get more. At the end of the semester, i had almost a full 100 dose vial left.

I spent the month of June micro-dosing (no such word back then, but i took _way_ less than a full dose each morning) every day, and hanging out in the back yard drinking beer with my mom, and actually got her to listen to rock music for the first time ever (including the very few punk rock records that existed at that time).

It was good fun, and we started getting along well for the first time since i hit puberty (i was 18 then).

As an old guy, i only do psychedelics maybe once every couple years. I last did any last May while i was out in New Mexico. That was a lowish, but not micro, dose.

But i endorse micro-dosing.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Apr 10, 2020)

Idk if you're a meat eater or not but I swear by mushrooms mixed into tuna. I discovered it when we were about to eat mushrooms outside of a subway sandwich shop and I've always wanted to vomit the moment I put them in my mouth. I decided hmm lemme see what they might have in that sandwich shop I can mix them into. Tuna made the most sense.

It's already got a very overpowering aroma/taste of it's own. The consistency is perfect. Grind mushrooms up, blend them into the tuna. Add some lemon too if ya want. You won't even have the slightest indication you're eating fungus. It legit tastes just like tuna and only tuna.

Plus I think it gives the mushrooms a nice place to slowly break down. If you eat them by themselves on an empty stomach they hit hard. When they're all blended into the tuna it allows everything to sort of ease into your system, it seems to break down slower.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 10, 2020)

First of all, mushroom tea people. Brew it in a French press three times to get all the psilocybin out and then drink. Pow! Nausea solved. I used to be a bit of what might be described as an "avid user" and any amount of mushroom flesh makes me vomit but tea I can suck down no problem.

As far as micro dosing goes in my experience it doesn't really do anything or it kinda just makes things difficult. Personally for work I prefer kratom over any amount of mushrooms/l/k/ect... Like I said, I kinda went overboard for a few years there so my chemistry might just be fucked.


----------



## Barf (Nov 24, 2020)

Does anyone else have experience with micro-dosing lsd? I’d probably just cut a tab into quarters and go from there.

At the moment I’m abstaining from alcohol and that has created a big void that used to be filled with the booze. In other words I’m looking for other, healthier, stuff to do. Micro-dosing seems to be all the rage right now and I want on the bandwagon.


----------

